# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Comment créer une nouvelle discussion

## rostomus

bonjour,
je suis un vouveau, et j'ai essaiy de crer une nouvelle discussion au forum de Matlab mais on m'a dit que je ne suis pas autoris.
comment puis je faire pour etre capable de crer des discussion au forum?
merci

----------


## cchatelain

Ca se fait pareil que pour celle l... Peut tre au moment de ton essai n'avais tu pas encore activ ton compte forum...

Same player try again  :;):

----------


## rostomus

bonjour,
maintenant que je suis un peu familiaris avec le forum, mais le probleme reste toujours
je peux crer des vouvelles discussion presque partout mais le forum de MATLAB, je ne peux pas y acceder pour crer des discussion
avez vous une solution ou explication ?
merci

----------


## Giovanny Temgoua

> bonjour,
> maintenant que je suis un peu familiaris avec le forum, mais le probleme reste toujours
> je peux crer des vouvelles discussion presque partout mais le forum de MATLAB, je ne peux pas y acceder pour crer des discussion
> avez vous une solution ou explication ?
> merci


Donc, quand tu te rends ici
http://www.developpez.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=148

et que tu cliques sur le bouton "Nouvelle Discussion", c ne 'marche pas' ?

Tu obtiens un message d'erreur ? Une page de refus d'accs ? Si c'est un refus de cas d'accs, as-tu (je veux dire ton navigateur) un problme avec les cookies ?

----------


## jumaro

Bonjour
Je ne retrouve pas la faon de procder pour crer une nouvelle discussion...
Merci de bien vouloir me rafrachir la mmoire.
Cordialement.

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

> Bonjour
> Je ne retrouve pas la faon de procder pour crer une nouvelle discussion...
> Merci de bien vouloir me rafrachir la mmoire.
> Cordialement.

----------


## jumaro

Bonjour
J'ai reu un mail m'informant que j'avais reu une rponse. J'ai suivi le lien vers celle-ci et je n'ai pas trouv cette rponse, mais, suivant les indications d'une prcdente rponse dans cette discussion, j'ai bien trouv le bouton Ouvrir une nouvelle discussion dans un forum et j'ai pu le reproduire sur un autre forum.
Merci.
Cordialement.

----------

